# What rod- Estuary, Fresh, small- medium spin



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all,

After some poor purchases by me.....i was hoping for some advice for a new rod..... christmas has pretty much blown the bank, though as im travelling about and will be in many a fishing shop over the next 3 weeks, thought i would keep an eye on prices and mayeb pick one up like the noise a baby ckicken makes.. cheep cheep.... I was a bait caster guy (bass only) and just moving into the wonderful world of light spin gear which suites more target species/lure types.....

Will be targeting mostly - bream, Flatties, Whiting, EP etc in estuary, and bass in Fresh, the odd EC cod... will also throw it at a few bigger saltwater fish as i like to hear the drag scream.....

Required- 
ligh to medium spin (~4-8lb/2-4kg rating, likely run 4+6lb braid 2 x spools)
suit say ~2000 series spin reel (both my current reels are cheapish 2000/2500 versions.. for now..)
Mostly small to medium SP and HB's casting, some minor bait work.

So far from searching the Diawa redback looks ok for price, also hear berkley drop shot..... dont want to go over $200 mark if i can help it!! :? 
Any advice or threds i should look at woudl be greatly appreciated.

Oh yeah, i also realise (after buying the opposite) that i need a longer handle as it seems to save the reel from excess splash in the yak.

many thanks,


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

bcf have some good deals at the moment shimano $69 rod free shimano $99 rod free .

im going to get something after xmas

craig


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't go those BCF rods they're crap. They buy them for under ten bucks. So you are actually paying for them when you buy the reel, no real value there.

Go a Berkley Drop shot, best rod ever for the work you need it for. I like a very short handle, makes it easy to cast soft plastics and lures all day.

Cheers


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> Don't go those BCF rods they're crap. They buy them for under ten bucks. So you are actually paying for them when you buy the reel, no real value there.
> 
> Go a Berkley Drop shot, best rod ever for the work you need it for. I like a very short handle, makes it easy to cast soft plastics and lures all day.
> 
> Cheers


Both the rods mentioned are graphite Shimano rods


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I still think the Shimano Starlo Stix is good value for money. Never had a problem with them (although some have). If you can afford, the T-Curve series are tops (look at the 2-4kg spin), and get a 2000 quality spin reel to match

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks For the input all..... 

Pretty sure the t-curve was the gorgeous rod i was looking at in fish outa water, for about ~$400.... :shock: :shock: 
Loved it, but cannot justify that amount... just yet.

I did find some spectacular rods rods for $3-400, though i am sure i can get something great for sub $200, the diawa red back was in this sub 200 range.... was a consideration. 
Im just wondering what everyone else would recomend, i want quality, firm action, likely 1 piece as i see these to be generally better quality in my experience (bait casters), if a little more annoying to transport- but it is not a requirment to be one piece if i hear of a good 2 piece etc.

Thanks again.

Merrry christmas everyone!! may the fish be biting for you, and may the fishing gods smile upon the and allow time off from family duties for fishing!! ;-)


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

G'day Levi

I have tcureve 3-6kg loaded with a twinpower 4000 that is used for targeting reds with plastics but
have recently purchased a berkley Diablo 2-4kg with a 2500 size twinpower for lighter work and rate highly
is capable of casting light lures and also larger plackys with ease, its light, crisp and has plenty down low for some of the
larger fish encountered in the salt, has become my weapon of choice
the rod was sub 200 so will not hurt the hip pocket to much, definitely worth a look

cheers Paul


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

What are the Mojiko like? I picked one up from Anaconda today for $63.


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey
Hardyaker, or anyone else with experience,
wat are the differences between the dropshot and diablo,
i own a dropshot 2-4 kilo and luv i, but i did look at the redback,
it seemed a bit to stiff for sp work,
never road tested one, can anyone compair them?

cheers, john..


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

for a good quality a cheaper prices look a the pflueger trion range, excellent value for money rods. I have two pflueger rods and one reel that were my first yak rods and are both still going strong. In the mean time I have broken 4 of the cheaper combos.

In this size there is real value in spending more money. I stepped up from the $100 to $200 price range for the reels and the difference in quailty is amazing. I personally go for the shimano stradics and saros. Lots of people swear by the symetres. For a good combo I would team up a pflueger rod and a shimano reel.

Cheers Dave

Ps younggun the difference is usually in the graphite or composite used and its strength / flex. base line dropshots are IM7 graphite I believe and the pros dropshots IM8 graphite. Not sure about the other rod.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't really help you, only to say I picked my T-curves up for $150.
Might be worth trying to wait for a good sale.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Levi 
I am presently using the Shimano Rackraider in 3-5 kg rating and a TCurve 2-5 kg and both are excellent. Have matched them to Stradic reels.

Have proven effective on Bass, Yellows, Bream, Whiting, Flatties and a Jewfish on the TCurve.

Thr Rackraider is a sub $200 rod and excellent value.


----------

